# Boer Goats



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

Does anyone know a good place to get boer goats in Arkansas


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

River Valley Boers. http://rivervalleyboers.com/index.html

I recently bought a buck and a percentage doe from them. Super high end animals.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

PRF_Stone said:


> Does anyone know a good place to get boer goats in Arkansas


Friday June 14th at 5pm they are going to have a sale in Monroe La.
Don't know how close you are to the border. They might be on the "high" side.

http://www.dvauction.com/locations/index/1724


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Friday June 14th at 5pm they are going to have a sale in Monroe La.
> Don't know how close you are to the border. They might be on the "high" side.
> 
> http://www.dvauction.com/locations/index/1724


Unfortantly for me I will be watching the auction online instead of being there. The sale at nationals should be interesting.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> Unfortantly for me I will be watching the auction online instead of being there. The sale at nationals should be interesting.


You would think it would be awesome, but IDK. Is this the first year? I watched the actual show online with DVA auctions last year.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

IDK. But, you will have a lot of people in one place that don't mind paying $40k for a goat.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> IDK. But, you will have a lot of people in one place that don't mind paying $40k for a goat.


Ha. Yeah. There is no catalog yet that I know of. Most of these big exhibitors participate in their own production sales. I'm just wondering if it's going to be a big deal, or a "nice idea" that really doesn't pan out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GTAllen said:


> River Valley Boers. http://rivervalleyboers.com/index.html
> 
> I recently bought a buck and a percentage doe from them. Super high end animals.


I want that buck on their for sale page! he's gorgeous!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> I want that buck on their for sale page! he's gorgeous!


Reasonably priced too.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> I want that buck on their for sale page! he's gorgeous!


I own his twin brother.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I love that buck...tempted!! I think mine is going to Ohio....we will see. They aren't far from me.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Critter Ridge has some really nice goats that they have bred to have good worm resistants an very good feet. They are breeding for very hardy goats. Not sure on the website but if you type in Critter Ridge Hardy boer goats it should pop up. Then you have Urish boer goats way down in Ark. Not sure where your at but those are the only 2 that I know of that have good stock.


----------

